# Athena Asamiya vs. B. Jenet vs. Hotaru Futaba (hotness battle)



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 30, 2008)

Now Finally the third round of Kof hotness battles

well there was 9 people left in round 2 so i didnt want to give anyone a bye so yeah

Athena Asamiya



vs.

B. Jenet



vs.

Hotaru Futaba



Who's hotter?


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 30, 2008)

So there are only going to be 1 that goes through?
In that case, I vote for B. Jenet.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2008)

I think you and I and all of us know that Jenet is the hottest.


----------



## Vicious (Apr 30, 2008)

Either B. Jenet or Hotaru Futaba.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Hottest: B. Jenet

Fight: Athena Asamiya


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 30, 2008)

B. Jenet fool. I see a pattern here. All the ones who are #2 on the selection always win. Rigged elections. I feel like I'm back in the last US Presidential election. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck you florida morons


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 30, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> B. Jenet fool. I see a pattern here. All the ones who are #2 on the selection always win. Rigged elections. I feel like I'm back in the last US Presidential election.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Link

Is that good enough to prove you wrong?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 30, 2008)

B Jenet is hot


----------

